# International Harvester Model 1486



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

Hopefully I can get some answers and help here.

There is a an International Harvester tractor, model 1486 that has an "American Bosch Fuel Injector Pump (with Intravance Timing Device)" model 100-6A-100A-9274-G23. 

Part#: 691 056 092
Rated RPM: 800/2400
Serial #: 7571655

The Fuel Injector Pump is leaking fluid and what I wanted to know is if there is a "Gasket Kit" exclusively for that specific pump that can be ordered?

If so what is the part number to order the gasket kit and from where exactly can it be ordered?

I did a bit of research online and found the following website  https://www.ambacinternational.com/product_images/uploaded_images/AMBAC Gasket Kit Guide.pdf ) when you scroll down a bit it does show for Model 100, gasket kit KT-85195 for all PUMPS FOR I.H.

If that helps any?

But also I called this place ( https://www.messicks.com/cas/57858 ) and was told that, all Fuel Injector Pumps are sent in for either replacement on a restored on or they would refurbish the original one sent in. That there is no actual gasket kit to work on your original Fuel Injector Pump due to the fact that the rebuilding process on them requires specific specifications, compression test, etc. that would require an actual machine shop to perform the process.

Anyway, if anyone here can provide info and or suggestions, etc. I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you in advance for your time and response.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

LOL.. a machine shop huh?? I worked for Ambac for years & RAN the M-100 line..
KT 85195 IS the rebuild kit.
Is it leaking around the head{where the lines hook up} & the body/housing??
Its possible to fix it w/ just a couple of orings that come in the kit..
BUT>> more than likely, the housing is eroded & needs to be replaced..
Either way the head needs to come out.. Its "do-able" on the machine w/o taking the pump off.. IF.. you know how.. 
IF you think its> just remove the 4 screws on top?? your highly mistaken..
Feel free to contact me thru here or put @ aol dot com after my screen name in your home mail server.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

BTW> ANY diesel fuel injection shop will have 1 in stock.. just google them for your area.. order it & have it shipped to your house.
I see "reliable" has them but I'v never used a MCbee kit.. I'v only used Ambac kits.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

thepumpguysc said:


> LOL.. a machine shop huh?? I worked for Ambac for years & RAN the M-100 line..
> KT 85195 IS the rebuild kit.
> Is it leaking around the head{where the lines hook up} & the body/housing??
> Its possible to fix it w/ just a couple of orings that come in the kit..
> ...


First off "thepumpguysc" thank you very much for your response. This is the exact information that I was hoping for !

Its very much appreciated.

I will order that gasket kit, part number KT-85195, as you stated. As a matter of fact it does appear to be leaking around the head (where the lines hook up). 

So the job is doable on the machine without taking the entire pump off? Could you please send me a PM (personal message) on some info on the specifics on how exactly how to go about it?

I'd be very grateful to you for that!


----------



## mmjenmar (4 mo ago)

I too have a 1981 1486 with the injection pump is leaking around the head. Was reading the thread regarding that there is a gasket kit for this and is possible to replace this gasket or oring without taking the pump off the tractor. Can you share any links to find a gasket kit and how hard it is to accomplish this? 
Thank you!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The process itself is not hard with the proper instructions..
The kit # is KT85195. It comes w all the orings and gaskets needed for the repair..(3 oring’s)(side cover gasket)
I’ll see if I can find the repair manual..


----------

